

The Résumé? No, Let’s Talk About You - kylelibra
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/12/26/business/26corner.html?src=me&ref=business

======
auxbuss
Here's my approach, which may or may not be of interest.

All CVs are read by me -- presuming it is my budget -- and one other from the
team; that team member is at liberty to discuss a CV with another if they
wish, but ultimately it is their vote. Occasionally, we go back to the
candidate for more info.

CVs are graded: yes, no, or maybe. Two yes-votes and the candidate gets an
interview. No yes-vote and that's the end of it. All others, we discuss
starting with a "defence" from the yes-voter. At the end, only those with two
yes-votes get an interview.

(I always keep records of this process for later review for when we get it
wrong.)

That's the sifting process.

The interview is then focussed on what we do and what the prospect believes
they can bring to the party. The CV is rarely put on the table. They are at
liberty to take the conversation wherever they want. They can ask whatever
they want; it is made clear that there is no expectation that they know
anything concrete about the business or how we work. Questioning, inquisitive
minds are good.

------
alnayyir
I was in the interviewing process for a job last month, and jettisoned it
because the interviewer/CEO was fixating on details from my resume rather than
talking about subjects relevant to my career or technical expertise.

Going to aim for/hope for an interviewer that is an engineer or PM next time.

Might chop my CV down some more too.

~~~
ekidd
When interviewing candidates, I rely heavily on their resumes to check their
honesty and skills. If somebody says they've spent the last 3 working in
Python, then I'll ask them about Python, even if the position doesn't require
it.

I prefer to quiz candidates on what they've done, and not just what they'll be
asked to do. A truly good programmer who has masted several environments can
always learn a new environment.

~~~
alnayyir
I don't disagree with anything you've said.

He was asking about my Latin studies.

A truly good programmer can also coherently discuss technical subjects in
detail and describe approaches to solving various problems, as well as express
opinions and personal taste on those approaches.

None of that occurred.

